# Greens mower and concrete



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Just curious how you guys treat your greens mowers when it comes to sidewalks and driveways? Does everyone use transport wheels to cross over walk ways or is the drum safe as long as you're careful?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

No personal experience yet but from what I've read traveling a short distance shouldn't be an issue. Others I'm sure will chime in.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Just curious how you guys treat your greens mowers when it comes to sidewalks and driveways? Does everyone use transport wheels to cross over walk ways or is the drum safe as long as you're careful?


It won't hurt the drum going over concrete. It sounds horrible, but no damage done.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

That's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

When I first got my mower I was terrified of taking it across concrete but then realized that it really doesn't harm the drum as much as you think it does. I don't think we have had a single person here on TLF have to replace their drum yet so there is that . It does make a horrible sound though!!!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> When I first got my mower I was terrified of taking it across concrete but then realized that it really doesn't harm the drum as much as you think it does. I don't think we have had a single person here on TLF have to replace their drum yet so there is that . It does make a horrible sound though!!!


Thank you, MQ.

I'm used to my Tru Cut having wheels to drive over everything and was curious about the durability of the drums in a greens mower.

As expensive as these machines are I didn't want to mess anything up by being a bonehead lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > When I first got my mower I was terrified of taking it across concrete but then realized that it really doesn't harm the drum as much as you think it does. I don't think we have had a single person here on TLF have to replace their drum yet so there is that . It does make a horrible sound though!!!
> ...


For me going from garage to grass is less than 50' and going across the driveway to get to one strip of grass is even less. These things are built like tanks so it doesn't seem to effect anything. My concrete is smooth and no rocks or pebbles to deal with...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I treat mine pretty rough. I have around a 1/2-3/4" concrete ledge to get into my shop. If you hit it at an angle it will drive in there. I've been doing that for a few years and haven't noticed any damage.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

J_nick said:


> I treat mine pretty rough. I have around a 1/2-3/4" concrete ledge to get into my shop. If you hit it at an angle it will drive in there. I've been doing that for a few years and haven't noticed any damage.


I have the same type of ledge from driveway to garage. I just turn the mower around and pull it up the lip...


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

ctrav said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I treat mine pretty rough. I have around a 1/2-3/4" concrete ledge to get into my shop. If you hit it at an angle it will drive in there. I've been doing that for a few years and haven't noticed any damage.
> ...


I also have a small ledge between the two. I kind of like the idea of pulling it up for added caution. I just wasn't sure how durable these drums were since they're sold with transport wheels. I saw a YouTuber move his mower around the yard with wheels on and once in position the stand came down, wheels came off, and he began to mow. Didn't seem like a difficult task but had me wondering if that was necessary.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

For long hauls down the sidewalk or driveway, I'll tilt back and use the travel wheels. I'll also use them to spin around on the sidewalk or driveway. Otherwise, I just keeping mowing across my pavers. No biggee. It just sounds like a 55 gallon drum full of marbles.,


----------

